# Water Pump to improve Oxygenation



## ChrissieCS (Sep 28, 2013)

Good Evening,

Having been been enjoying my goldfish very much, I can see they are getting bigger very steadily. I presume that their metabolisms will be getting higher, and so they are at a risk of oxygen deficiency. 

My Water changes are always twice or three times a week. never less than once a week. I have the big external canister filter which squirts jets of water into one end, disturbing the water surface, and a mini filter at the other end which I have kept just to act as a surface agitator to improve aeration.

I want a proper water pump, but I am very confused about how these work, and what they do, and if there is a difference between air pumps and water pumps.

Don't want a bubble streamer, just want something to circulate the water in the tank a bit (maybe, if that is necessary), but mainly to improve the oxygenation.

Have looked at a few but They seem to sit outside the tank, I thought the water pump would sit inside the tank, like a hang-on-back filter... I don't want to have to do lots of plumbing and I got the impression that many water pumps have to be attached to a filter- is this true?



I would love anyone's advice about:

1. what is the best kind of water pump for goldfish in a 240 litre / 60 G tank?

2. How does this kind of pump work? do you have to get extra things with it to make it work? does it have to attach to anything?can it go in the bottom of the tank, or does it go at the top- will it fit under a tank canopy?


I have been looking for days and am a lot more confused than I was before I started!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

A circulation pump aimed at the surface(from anywhere in tank) will increase oxygen.
I like these;
Hydor Koralia: Pumps (Water) | eBay
They have a magnet suction cup to hold them in place and can go anywhere in tank.Only thing that sticks out of tank is power cord.


----------



## ChrissieCS (Sep 28, 2013)

That was one of the ones I was seriously considering, but then I noticed on the website the warning about very strong magnets and I was worried that it would attract my magnetic algae cleaner and cause havoc...

But I think this will be the one, then 

THank-you


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have them in all my tanks and they don't interfere with my mag floats.


----------



## ChrissieCS (Sep 28, 2013)

Have ordered one, can't wait  Thanks for your help


----------



## RapidRay46 (Oct 7, 2013)

ChrissieCS said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> Having been been enjoying my goldfish very much, I can see they are getting bigger very steadily. I presume that their metabolisms will be getting higher, and so they are at a risk of oxygen deficiency.
> 
> ...


I have a 50 gal tank and have air stone running and two decor ornaments hooked up to an air pump. Plus i heard if u keep water level little low adds more oxygen to the water. Really new here so don't take my word on anything lol


----------



## ChrissieCS (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks- the pump is good, i thought it would create surface movement- bubbles- but none really. is it ptill helping? i may get airstone as well. . . likely to get a second pump anyway as they are very small and if they are beneficial for the fish, definitely worthwhile!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Just aim the pump towards surface.You don't need to see or have bubbles to get extra oxygen.By "stirring up" the surface you are enhancing the gas exchange and releasing co2 and taking in o2.


----------



## 8upHobbiest (Nov 15, 2013)

If you simply want to circulate the water or get more flow/current in the tank, you can use powerheads which will allow you to direct the flow as you wish. Assuming your filtration is adequate, (and it sounds like it is), the agitation at the surface is what oxygenates the water. Power heads can be installed with suction cups and placed pretty much anywhere in the tank where you have space to attach the suction cups. There are lots of options out there, but I hope this info was helpful.


----------

